# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی زبان چينی

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته ی زبان چينی




دیباچه:


زبان  چینی مادر زبان‌های اکثر کشورهای خاور دور از جمله ژاپن، کره، چین،  تایوان، هنگ کنگ و ... است، در رشته زبان چینی دانشجویان ضمن فرا گرفتن درک  مطالب، خواندن، نوشتن و مکالمه زبان چینی با فرهنگ منزوی و سال‌ها پشت  دیوار نگه داشته شده چین، آشنا می‌شوند.فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته می‌توانند  در زمینه نگارش،‌ ترجمه  یا تدریس این زبان فعالیت کنند. همچنین می‌توانند با تحقیق در کتب و متون  آنان،‌ جامعه ما را از آخرین پیشرفت‌های علمی، فنی و صنعتی آن محیط مطلع  نمایند.وزارتخانه‌ها،‌ ادارات و سازمان‌های دولتی و نهادهای مختلف در زمینه‌هایی چون تجارت، تبادل افکار و اعتقادات و ارتباط با کشورهای خاور دور، به فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته نیازمند هستند .


درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل :


دروس پایه:


زمینه فرهنگی زبان چینی، علائم نوشتاری. دستور زبان چینی


دروس اصلی و اختصاصی:


زبان  چینی کلاسیک، زبان چینی میانه، زبان جدید چینی، درآمدی بر ادبیات چینی،  علائم نوشتاری چینی، زبان چینی پیشرفته، بحث و مکالمه به زبان چینی، دستور  زبان کلاسیک چینی،‌ ساختار زبان و ادبیات چینی، گفت و شنود در آزمایشگاه، ترجمه  ساده، قرائت و فهم متون ساده، فنون یادگیری زبان، زبان دوم، جملاتی از  متفکرین قدیم چین، سیری در ادبیات جدید چینی، عناوینی در ادبیات چینی،  علائم نوشتاری چینی عالی، رمان کلاسیک چینی، خواندن متون مطبوعاتی، بررسی  آثار ترجمه شده اسلامی.
*

----------

